# Shortness of breath and feeling of fullness



## mammasluv2 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello everyone, maybe some of you can help me find some answers... I have a multinodular goiter that measures 6.4 x 2.1 x 2.0 cm on the right lobe and 4.7 x 2.2 x 2.1 cm on the left. My doctor has been treating me with Synthroid 175mcg (have been on Synthoid for a little over 10 yrs) but last week I attended church camp and after swimming from the dock to the water trampoline (about 100 ft or so), I was completely out of breath and had to lay on my back on my life jacket to catch my breath and it took me about four to five minutes to feel that my breathing was almost normal. Could this be because my goiter might be compressing my trachea? My doctor doesn't seem to think that it is effecting my breathing, however, I find my self yawning excessively and becoming short of breath after very little exersion. I also have a "full" feeling in my throat all the time. Should I insist he check the trachea and esophagus? Thank you, Melissa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mammasluv2 said:


> Hello everyone, maybe some of you can help me find some answers... I have a multinodular goiter that measures 6.4 x 2.1 x 2.0 cm on the right lobe and 4.7 x 2.2 x 2.1 cm on the left. My doctor has been treating me with Synthroid 175mcg (have been on Synthoid for a little over 10 yrs) but last week I attended church camp and after swimming from the dock to the water trampoline (about 100 ft or so), I was completely out of breath and had to lay on my back on my life jacket to catch my breath and it took me about four to five minutes to feel that my breathing was almost normal. Could this be because my goiter might be compressing my trachea? My doctor doesn't seem to think that it is effecting my breathing, however, I find my self yawning excessively and becoming short of breath after very little exersion. I also have a "full" feeling in my throat all the time. Should I insist he check the trachea and esophagus? Thank you, Melissa


Hi there, Melissa and welcome to the board.

When did you have this scan? Have you ever had any antibodies' tests? There is every possibility that the goiter is impinging on the esophagus and I think you should insist.

Have you ever had FNA (fine needle aspiration) of any of those nodules?

It is scary when you cannot breathe. I am worried for you.


----------

